# looking for inflatable kayak advice



## AKHiker (Jun 25, 2012)

total newbie...been on one trip but loved it. I also live in AK so shopping is all done via internet.

This is mostly for exploring SE AK ocean and rivers with a companion or possibly solo w/ 2 dogs. Also wanted one for travel-thus the inflatable.

I've had a number of people tell me to try to sea eagle 380x, that they have good customer service w/ 3 yr warranty. I've had others say go Aire Lynx II w/ 10 yr warranty.

Looks like the sea eagle will run about $900 delivered and the aire lynx at least $1500 plus paddles, pump etc so I'm guessing around double the sea eagle cost.

Any thoughts, suggestions would be much appreciated. I can only go by the reviews I find online and I haven't seen much bad on either one.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

I recommend getting the Hyside Padillac II. Very tough boat and can carry lots of gear. The downside is that it's $2000, but it'll last for decades.


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

Depending on how much ocean paddling you are going to do you may want to consider the Tributary Sawtooth II. It would be much better on the open water and cost less than the Lynx II.

Kyle


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got back from a trip to SE Alaska. Opportunities for stream paddling seemed limited and you should be looking for a boat that shines on flatwater. I have a Lynx II and although it is a good boat for rivers, it is not that great in flatwater. I think a Super Lynx or Sawtooth would be a better choice.

Although I have not paddled a Sea Eagle I have been a Rogue trip with them. I think you would be dissapointed with their performance on flatwater and their longevity.

I am not sure how much a Padillac weighs but if you plan to take your boat on an airline it would be nice if it was under 50 lbs. My experience with the Padillac is that is a very slow boat. You would hate it in a lake or the ocean.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Dont get the Sea Eagle!! 

I got one while I was a newb. I was looking for a boat that I could run some easier rivers on and could use on lakes etc because I like to flyfish. I got the 380x with the "pro" package.

The pros i saw on the Seaeagle. It had a removable skeg so that it would track straight on flat water. It had good reviews and it had a payment plan, which was key since I just got a job living down by the payette river in ID and was broke, but had to get on the water.

I have run class 4 in it and lived. Payette canyon, SF Payette. So it can run that kind of stuff....... But i would rather do it in an aire or some other quality boat 


The cons.
1) The first time out on the flat water section of the south fork payette the D rings that held the seat in place broke. I called them up and complained and they sent me replacements (not enough to replace all of them though) instructions and glue. So I started trying to remove the d rings as the directions said with the recommended product. Well the material the boat is made of dissolves faster than the adhesive. So i have p cord run thru the patches for d rings. which have continued to break. I have also added a bunch of non SE D rings to move the seating positions to a better one for solo. 

2) the floor.... It is a pool toy made in korea... So dogs nails will tear right thru it unless you cover it. I use closed cell camping pads. But when they post video of how you can hit the boat with the claw side of a hammer and you pay 1000$ for it. you expect some durability.. Also the valve for the floor is garbage. 

3) Drainage.... It has two holes in the bow and two in the stern. works ok except when you punch a big wave and then need to actually manuever the boat. it will be full of water for a good minute or so. 

4) Stability... very stable in general conditions. But look at the bottom of the sea eagle vs and aire. the SE bottom goes down below the tubes a couple of inches. When you are in water with strong eddy walls it tends to catch and one side gets pulled under and you flip. Quickly. Can still happen with the other quality boats but they are desinged more like rafts. and are not as prone to flipping in an eddy.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

DaMMIT i WASNT FINISHED!

5)Seats and other included gear. get a sewing awl.. you will need it. the seats are stitched poorly where the bottom attaches to the backrestand the webbing runs across it holding it in place. This failed withing the first 4 uses.
The bow and stern bags fell apart in about the same amount of time and the attachment points are small plastic d rings. which will break as soon as any tension is applied to it. like if you flip the boat in a river, you can say goodbye to the bags. or just cut them off and tie in some p cord or zip tie.

6) the reviews.... Ok so after using this boat I had some stuff to say. So I posted reviews on alot of the sites that come up when you google IK's and Sea Eagle comes up..... But my reviews are not there...... So I guess Sea Eagle does not like it when you give an honest review and they can do something about it.... Sounds like you did not find any other bad sea eagle reviews... So i dont think that has changed.

So now I am hooked on the WW and I really want a better boat. 

The SOAR inflatable canoes seem pretty cool, can carry lots of gear and look to be better quality but have the same bottom design as the SE, so may flip easier than WW IK's, but may track better in flat water THe Aire outfitter series has nice big tubes so would carry more gear than their other models.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

PS my pic is me running Lone Pine on the SF payette in the Sea Eagle POS.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

PS #2 Both paddles have broken. One two days before a MF Salmon put in and one on the Main Fork of the Salmon a few days later. THey were kinda flexey and garbage anyway made by Clear Blue Hawii.


----------



## AKHiker (Jun 25, 2012)

*now looking at Aire kayaks*

Thanks for the help here!!! Really appreciate it.

Love the 10 yr unconditional on some of the Aires.

Any thoughts on the outfitter II, Lynx II or superlynx II for travel, WW and a good amount of coastal/ocean SE AK trips?

I really don't want to go above the $1,500 range.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't paddled any of the lynx models. But if you are going to be out on the ocean with an inflatable and you want to run rivers it looks pretty nice. You can order a removable skeg that looks like it will go on any of their IK's. It has a glue on patch and the skeg goes into a sleeve. you will definatley want that for flat water. The lynx also have smaller tubes which will catch less air so you will not be blown around as much on the ocean as you would in the outfitter. Aire are great quality boats. And I think that the Super Lynx would do what you want it too pretty well. 
You definetly wont go wrong on quality with an aire.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Ditto on AIRE being great boats; I have a Lynx (single) and use it in WW, but would not want it on the ocean. I also have a Hyside Padillac -- also would not want it on the ocean. Check out the AIRE site and pick a boat that is expressly designed for what you want to do (not WW).
(I really can't say what a glue on fin would do, but I think your best bet is a boat designed for what you want, not jury rigging it.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

OP,

If the price range is realistic for you, a Lynx With added removable skeg is your boat. They are a great product and versatile.

However...

I have not paddled any inflatable on flatwater and had good performance. Wind loves to grab them, fighting current is difficult, and they will just never track like a "proper" molded flatwater boat.

If you don't intend to do class 4 whitewater or do any serious open water crossings on the ocean, don't look past a tributary (made by Aire in China) Tomcat tandem and install an aftermarket removable skeg on it. You will get a good product and save a TON of money. Even without a skeg they track better than a Lynx in flatwater. This is first hand experience.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

laterwagged said:


> OP,
> 
> If the price range is realistic for you, a Lynx With added removable skeg is your boat. They are a great product and versatile.
> 
> ...


Love my 2-man Paddillac, its bombproof, but kinda heavy. Picked one up slightly used for just over $900, but that was awhile ago. Heard that Jack's Plastic Welding has started making Jack's Yaks again, so you might want to look into their 2-man version. Don't know if they make a version suitable for seakayaking, but it wouldn't hurt to look:

inflatable boats, self bailing rafts, catarafts, pontoons, inflatable kayaks, dry bags, paco pads, spill containments, culvert plugs by Jack's Plastic Welding Inc.

Good luck.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Look into the Tomcat 2; its the only boat out there with tons of black loops for mounting different seat configuration, while the unused loops act as great gear attachments.
It also protects the main bladder with an outter skin material, so its stronger.
Its one of the most cost effective CHEAP boats out there at $400-$600

And its made by one of the bigger more professional grade companies. AIRE Boats.

Check it out...you decide.
Hope this helps
****


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd look at one of these. 
AIRE Tributary Sawtooth Inflatable Kayak

If a WW kayak sucks equally bad in flatwater as a Flatwater kayak would suck in WW, I'd go with a flatwater design since you'd be doing that more often, and suffer a bit more in the few times you're in WW.


----------



## AKHiker (Jun 25, 2012)

*scares me to get <5yr warranty*

I saw the tomcat and sawtooth IIs for $800 but only w/ a 1 yr warranty.

Makes me lean towards the lynxII at $1450 w/ a 10 yr warranty and get the skeg. Unconditional warranty is almost impossible to beat.

any recommendations on paddles that will come apart to fit as luggage?

Again, really appreciate the help here!


----------



## AIRE Inc. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Hello from AIRE*



AKHiker said:


> Thanks for the help here!!! Really appreciate it.
> 
> Love the 10 yr unconditional on some of the Aires.
> 
> ...


Hi AKHiker,

I know you are looking for some good unbiased opinions here on the Buzz, but I did want to throw out a couple quick thoughts.

1 - The Super Lynx is definitely the best AIRE cross-over kayak for ocean kayaking and whitewater. The Super Lynx comes standard with the fin pocket welded on here at the factory. It has a slight V-Hull, and a low profile bow and stern. So with the fin in, you have a stable kayak that tracks well and can take on the open water. Take the fin out and you have a great whitewater boat. The slight V-Hull makes is a little less maneuverable then our standard WW kayaks, but it would only be really detectable if you were running some pretty gnarly stuff with big moves in the middle of a rapid. 

2 - You might also want to check out The Tributary Strike 2, it is a little less expensive. It is also a cross-over kayak design meant for both flat water and whitewater. You would have to purchase the fin pocket separate. The Strike 2 has a 5 year limited warranty, but comes with some of the same components as an AIRE kayak, such as Urethane bladders, welded seams, zipper tape etc. 

3- Last but not least, we have a transferable warranty. So if you find a used Super Lynx out there, give us a call with the serial number and we will see if it has any warranty left. 

Happy boat hunting!

Sheena Coles
AIRE marketing


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Tributary IK are great for the price and I love mine does good in whitewater.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

*Tomcats, Sawtooths, etc*

Hi AK- 

It would be best to determine how much whitewater, if any, the rivers you'll be running are going to have. The Sawtooth is vastly higher in performance than any other the other boats being discussed, but it is a very bad choice for most rapids, and can be a pain in shallow passages. The Sawtooth's floor hangs down 4.5" below the tubes, and it will catch cross currents. If you are even in a fast class II where there is an abrupt turn, as soon as you pivot the Sawtooth broadside to the current you are going to be pushed very hard into the outside of the bend. And that floor will also hang up (even without the tracking fin, which should be left off during river use unless the river stays deep the whole way) in any riffle less than 7" deep. That said, if you are going to paddle distances more than maybe two miles on flat water, the hull speed is almost double what you get with a Lynx II or Tomcat II. Lynx's are great boats, but our feeling is that the high bow rocker and near-40" width of the post-2003 models makes them a poor choice for the ocean. They can catch a lot of wind. They are certainly way faster than a Hyside, but still very slow & plodding next to the Sawtooth. Even the Strike II is a considerably better dual purpose kayak than the Lynx II. 

If you do get a Tomcat II or Sawtooth just plan on spending $200 over the first ten years for an extra pair of tube bladders. Add that to the price for comparison. Tomcats and Sawtooths have vinyl bladders on the left & right side, and these do tend to pop along their seams sooner or later. The Strike has urethane tube bladders and we have seen zero problems with them. And note that the Sawtooth "I" is still a tandem, you just have to order an extra seat, 

I would check the Anchorage craigslist to see if anything is being advertised. We will also echo what others have said about the Sea Eagles. We do not have extensive personal experience (just the 380X and many ancient 1980's vintage Explorers), but many of our customers have returned boats to SE and bought something either more appropriate for touring, or more suited for whitewater. The floor chambers aren't thick enough and the 340 in particular gets swampy with the bail holes open. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Dude...........I'll do one better than the rest..come to Summit County CO and you can take and use my Tributary Tomcat 2 (secret Aire Boat...they make them) on the river in WW. Run Shoshone or what ever...
I bet you will walk away looking for your own.

Anyone else offer you that? ha ha!
****


----------



## AKHiker (Jun 25, 2012)

How long has anyone owned a tomcat? The 1 yr warranty scares me a little. Take it on flatwater much?

I'm not looking much at WW here but do want to do at least a few WW trips in the next year or so.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

I've owned mine 3 years and it gets used ALOT on class 3 run Shoshone in GWood Springs and we love running Browns Canyon in it! It gets a ton of abuse but it also gets a ton of love when we clean and stow in with powder and 303 Aero Space protectant each month. It has been used a few times on Lake Dillon for fun trips out to the islands. Great boat to roll up put in the trunk or closet during winter!


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

AKHiker said:


> How long has anyone owned a tomcat? The 1 yr warranty scares me a little. Take it on flatwater much?
> 
> I'm not looking much at WW here but do want to do at least a few WW trips in the next year or so.


I have owned a tomcat for a little less than a year, it has seen some class II-III and some "flat" water (the Columbia river in Oregon is flat but swift in places), the tomcat did better on flatwater than my NRS bandit largely because of its weight (36 lbs vs 17) but it was still a struggle; and not very enjoyable to paddle for this use. Stay away if your intention is to paddle a lot of flat water.

On whitewater, the Tomcat is enjoyable and totally worth the money. I know people that have had them for several years of relatively hard use with no significant issues. The adage, "you get what you pay for" comes to mind, and what I am currently getting with my Tomcat, is well worth the price. I'll say it again...if the Lynx is within your budget, there is no doubt it is a superior boat. Can't beat the 10 year no fault warranty.


----------



## scotttoland (Sep 25, 2011)

I have an Aire Super lynx and love it! Comes w removable aluminum skeg. Works great for flat water and class I-III ww. 

Loads me my wife and two dogs. Bombproof construction killer warranty. No added costs or repair needs. Also reccamend Canon wave paddles 230 cm and 
K-pumps. Buy good gear once and be done.


----------

